# What Vape Gear To Pack When Going On Holiday



## Silver (26/4/15)

Interesting one.

When in doubt, just take it all 




The blue bag has most of the stuff. Tools, batteries, juices, DIY stuff and spare gear that may be tested. It also has roller towel and toilet paper. Wire and wick.

The reddish bag has all the chargers and other bits and pieces that didn't fit in the blue bag.

The carry case in front is my carry bag for mods in use. Too bad I didn't have enough time to pitstop them all. Did 2 of them for the road trip. Most of the REOs are coming along as well as the trusty Evod/MVP. And I decided to take the Sig and the Lemo at the last minute. And the nautilus mini and iStick just in case.

Thank heavens we are driving. This would not be easy on a plane.

My clothes bag is quite small in comparison. Not much thought went into that. Lol.

Houston I think I have a problem! 

At least I will be able to blow lots of clouds and taste some good juice while on holiday.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz (26/4/15)

More vape gear than clothes is the sign of a true vaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/15)

For my about 10 days away from home, have packed my Reo family, 2 Reo Grands and one Reo Mini. Also some juices, some batteries, one spare atomizer and a 2 slot charger. All coiled with 27 g Kanthal with ceramic wicking. That is it.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/15)

@Andre, you travel light.
But its a bit different, i am going in thr car and will have some time occasionally to just relax and play with the vape stuff.


----------



## Gizmo (26/4/15)

Where you going @Silver


----------



## Silver (26/4/15)

Gizmo said:


> Where you going @Silver



Off to the South Coast @Gizmo. Toti and maybe a bit further south as well. 
Can't wait. Going to put my feet up and just sleep and relax 
And vape of course ,-)


----------



## Gizmo (26/4/15)

That sounds awesome. I wish you a safe trip down and a relaxing holiday you deserve. Check in on the forum with some pics when you can =)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/15)

Will do so and thanks!


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/15)

Silver said:


> Off to the South Coast @Gizmo. Toti and maybe a bit further south as well.
> Can't wait. Going to put my feet up and just sleep and relax
> And vape of course ,-)



And have SPECIAL Vape Meets with his Durban mate!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (26/4/15)

Silver said:


> Interesting one.
> 
> When in doubt, just take it all
> 
> ...




Have a Safe Journey and enjoy bud!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/15)

Made it safely here after a long drive. 

Superb to be in this beautiful part of the world. KZN !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## johan (26/4/15)

Glad you guys arrived safe @Silver - enjoy! PS: nice photo.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (26/4/15)

Thank you @johan.  

Just so Lekker to be able to hear the sea all the time. So peaceful. Love it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Yiannaki (5/7/15)

So its off to bush for the next two evenings 

Last night needed a major pitstop to ensure that my gear, wicks and coils would get me through the the next 3 days.

- Lemo 2 . Sporting a brand new nickel coil and loaded with Craft Vapours RY4. 

Doge V2 - My back up for the tanks, should they decide to bomb out on me. Nothing beats the reliability of a dripper. Freshly coiled with a dual 26g 2.5mm ID.

Subtank Mini - With a occ ts coil for the meantime. I have coiled and wicked the RBA as I know I'll be needing it. I haven't had good luck with the commercial nickel coils. 

The tank is also loaded with one of my current favourites. It's a litchi yoghurt supplied to me by my fellow greek @Paulie. This juice also goes by the name of Aphrodite's Nipples. 

Ego One Mega - Purchased on this forum for a great price as a back up tank for this trip and as a way to see if the joytech nickel coils are better than kangertech. It is loaded with red rhapsody from Labrat. A raspberry crumble. Nom

Going along with me is my trusty SX mini and my sleek vaporshark Rdna40. As well as 5 18560s plus a charger.







Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

Yiannaki said:


> So its off to bush for the next two evenings
> 
> Last night needed a major pitstop to ensure that my gear, wicks and coils would get me through the the next 3 days.
> 
> ...



Awesome @Yiannaki 
Well perepared!
I can just imagine how amazing those custom coils look
Travel safe!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (5/7/15)

um.....everything?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## GerharddP (5/7/15)

When its not possible to take it all ill pack my fav mod and a mech. Just incase the mod died for what ever reason..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (5/7/15)

Silver said:


> Thank you @johan.
> 
> Just so Lekker to be able to hear the sea all the time. So peaceful. Love it.



Move to Cape Town, I "see" this everyday, favourite watering hole is just up the road, get to "see" the "sea" everyday driving to and from work, shame @Silver next time you are in my part of the world, will gladly take you for a "cup of tea" by the sea!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (5/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Move to Cape Town, I "see" this everyday, favourite watering hole is just up the road, get to "see" the "sea" everyday driving to and from work, shame @Silver next time you are in my part of the world, will gladly take you for a "cup of tea" by the sea!



Thanks @DarkSide!
I will definitely remember the cup of tea by the sea next time I am in CT and would love to have a tea and a vape with you

Nice photo. Where is that by the sea?


----------



## deepest (5/7/15)

Looks like Kalk Baai ? Brass bell i think.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (5/7/15)

Jussie you okes are jacked , I just pack my Reo + Atty , some batts , a charger , backup cheapie charger and for the bush one of those battery pack jobbies for my Hana and whatever tank I have left .... @Andre I need to try some of that ceramic wick seeing as I am probably the laziest vaper it seems  .....


----------



## Andre (5/7/15)

Daniel said:


> Jussie you okes are jacked , I just pack my Reo + Atty , some batts , a charger , backup cheapie charger and for the bush one of those battery pack jobbies for my Hana and whatever tank I have left .... @Andre I need to try some of that ceramic wick seeing as I am probably the laziest vaper it seems  .....


Lol, will be hard to beat me in that department.


----------



## Puff&Pass (5/7/15)

Silver said:


> Interesting one.
> 
> When in doubt, just take it all
> 
> ...


 They'll think you're a terrorist on a plane with all that gear

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Puff&Pass (5/7/15)

Usually my 2 mechs ,dripper, batteries, charger & DIY gear.


----------



## WillieRoux (6/7/15)

No no...I go with backpack....leaving nothing to chance....go prepared....

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

Can do the Cape to Cairo on 1 charge...
10 x 26650 = 35000 mah

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Gizmo (6/7/15)

EXTREME VAPING LOL! :0

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/15)

Alawhie said:


> Can do the Cape to Cairo on 1 charge...
> 10 x 26650 = 35000 mah



Thats my kind of mod @Alawhie
As long as I can fit my Evod on it, then I will take one!

EDIT - forgot to say - it needs to be able to fire at about 8 Watts

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

Perfect size to just carry around in your pocket all day too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

Its parallel lol, so although it looks so bloody beastly, still only puts out 4.2v max. So for u silver... A 2.2ohm Atty will give you your 8 watts.... If that's your thing  however it'd be kinda like having a grain harvest tractor to mow your lawn lol. You have a gazillion amps to play with... Build super super sub-ohm coils... like zeros to five decimal places after the comma


----------

